# Zwei String auf ähnlichkeiten untersuchen?



## JimBim (13. Jun 2007)

Hallo, und zwar gibt es in Java zwar für zwei String einen vergleich-Operator. Ich will jedoch zwei Strings auf ähnlichkeiten übreprüfen.

Dabei könnte durch aus folgendes kommen:


```
String 1 | String 2 (Vergleich)
----------------
Einfach
DerH   mmel | DerHimmel

Extrem:
Üoolm | oolm
LµÄm  | L   m
```

Die Anzahl der Leerzeichen ist oft nicht entsprechend den fehlenden Zeichen. Ich bräuchte einen Wert der mir sagt, wie ähnlich sich zwei Strings sind.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Levenshtein-Distanz


----------



## Guest (13. Jun 2007)

Suche vielleicht nach "Soundex" und "Metaphone". Über verwandte Themen findest du vielleicht etwas passendes.


----------



## JimBim (13. Jun 2007)

Hi, perfekt vielen Dank. Scheint wohl was brauchbares zu sein. Einen schönen abend noch!


----------

